# buttock abscess



## ggparker14

Can someone help me with CPT for this procedure? Is this buttock abscess the same as a pilondial cyst?

Note reads: the skin overlying the abscess was cleaned with Betadine x 3, anesthetized with 1% 3 cc xylocaine with epinephrine. The abscess was incised with a 15 blade and was productive of purulent fluid. Approximately 2 cc of ***** discharge was expressed from the abscess. A wound culture was done. The wound was then explored sterilely with a hemostat. Idoform gauze was used to pack the wound and for drainage. EPB was minimal. A dressing was applied.

thanks for any help.


----------



## NaliniAAPC

Hi,
This is Buttock abscess -10060 only...

Nalini CPC


----------



## Jan CPC I

*abscess*

I agree...10060 only.


----------



## DeeCPC

rhblevins61@yahoo.com said:


> Can someone help me with CPT for this procedure? Is this buttock abscess the same as a pilondial cyst?
> 
> Note reads: the skin overlying the abscess was cleaned with Betadine x 3, anesthetized with 1% 3 cc xylocaine with epinephrine. The abscess was incised with a 15 blade and was productive of purulent fluid. Approximately 2 cc of ***** discharge was expressed from the abscess. A wound culture was done. The wound was then explored sterilely with a hemostat. Idoform gauze was used to pack the wound and for drainage. EPB was minimal. A dressing was applied.
> 
> thanks for any help.



No, a buttock abcess is not necessarily a pilonidal cyst.  The provider does not call the cyst a pilonidal cyst.  They do not describe a typical pilonidal cyst.  I think it is important to know what a pilonidal cyst is to know if it is possibly what was treated.  A pilonidal cyst is usually at the tailbone and is filled with hair and skin debris.


----------



## keke74

Hello,  the documentation should state whether or not its a  Pilonidal abscess or buttock abscess. Since the wound was packed with gauze, I would use 10061.


----------



## eadun2000

keke74 said:


> Hello,  the documentation should state whether or not its a  Pilonidal abscess or buttock abscess. Since the wound was packed with gauze, I would use 10061.



absolutely agree.  When an abscess is packed with gauze, it is complicated.  Same as if you have multiple abscesses.  The correct CPT code is 10061.


----------



## DCoburn

*Buttock abscess*

I also agree with KeKe 74.   The documentation states "incision into the skin." Buttock is the skin location where the abscess is located.  I also agree on the complication code 10061 due to the fact that the abscess was explored and packed.

DC


----------

